# den Grad erhöhen



## Markinho (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dank einem item aus dem shop meinen "Zorn" auf +3 bekommen. Erhöhung der Haltbarkeit und usw.
Der Grad ist jedoch bei 2 geblieben. Wenn ich nun aber Runen der Stufe 3 sockeln will, so geht dies natürlich nicht.
Jemand eine Ahnung, wie man den "Grad" erhöht?

gruss


----------



## Vigilantus (9. September 2009)

Dazu brauchst du 3 Manasteine Grad 3, welche du dann zusammen mit deinem Item in den Arkanen Umwandler legen musst.

Vigilantus


----------



## McVeit (15. September 2009)

Graden und plusen ist nicht das selbe das graden machst du mit manasteine die bekomst du im AH ! wenn du noch fragen hast komm einfach bei uns ins Team Speak 87.98.160.248:2115 reden ist besser wie schreiben ;-)


----------



## otiice (18. Mai 2010)

Ieeeh... Patchday und ich hab langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegradet werden in aller Regel ausschliesslich Waffen, da der einzige Sinn und Zweck des 
Gradens die Verbesserung der Basisattribute (Physischer- und Magischer Schaden) ist.

*Das Grundprinzip* ist sehr einfach: Man legt seine Waffe (Grad X) zusammen mit 3 Manasteinen (Grad Y) in den
Arkanen-Umwandler und erhält seine Waffe (Grad Y). Man sieht vielleicht daran schon dass man UP- und DOWN-Graden kann.

*Der Nutzen* besteht darin dass die Basisattribute mit jedem Grad logarithmisch ansteigen.

*Die Schwierigkeit* ist eigentlich nur wie man an Manasteine in hohen Graden kommt. Dazu muss man wissen das es bis zum Stand dieses
Beitrages im ganzen Spiel nur Gegenstände gibt die natürlicher Weise selbst höchstens Grad 3 besitzen.
Diese erzeugen zusammen mit einem Fusionsstein erst einmal einen Manastein-Grad3.

Legt man nun 3 Manasteine-Grad3 zusammen erhält man 1 Manastein-Grad4.
( 3 * Manastein-GradX = 1 * Manastein-Grad(X+1) )

Es ist aber durchaus Möglich direkt an einen Manastein-Grad4 zu kommen. Das leisten Lila also sehr seltene Items ab der Lvl-Stufe 50
oder Blaue Items ab Lvl-Stufe 54 (das heisst viele viele Lvl50 Bosse erlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mit einem Blick ins Auktionshaus kann man sich fragen wieso diese Manasteine dann so teuer sind?
Ok, um eine Waffe von Grad3 auf Grad6 zu bringen benötigt man: 3 Grad6 Manasteine, das entspricht 9 Grad5 Manasteinen die man aus
jeweils 3 Grad4 Steinen einzeln herstellen muss. Kurz: 27 Grad 4 Steine und 40 Umwandlerladungen führen zu Grad 6 auf deiner Waffe.

*Als Anmerkung* sei noch gesagt dass es sich nicht lohnt bei einer Waffe die Gegradet werden soll auf ihre Stats zu achten. Aus dem irrwitzigen
verschleiss an Wandlerladungen, Items sowie Fusionssteinen ergibt sich dass man für die Erstellung der Manasteine nur die allergünstigsten
Fusionssteine vom NPC für 1.900 Gold verwendet. Was nach den Gesetzen des Statten oder Cubens mit sich bringt dass spätestens mit Grad4
eure Waffe nurnoch mit Grünen 1er Stats belegt ist. 
Theoretisch ist es jedoch möglich cleane also Stat-freie Manasteine bis Grad10 herzustellen indem man ausschliesslich cleane Items mit 
Makellosen-Fusionssteinen kreuzt - davon ist aber mit Blick auf das Bankkonto derzeit abzuraten. 3 Cleane T9 Steine gibts zum Wert eines 
Kleinwagens bei einem bekannten Online-Auktionshaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erstmal Falsch gedacht* haben jene die sich sagen: Cleane Manasteine zum Graden brauch ich doch nicht! Ich Grade normal und cleane dann das Item!
Das funktioniert auch, da der Grad der Waffe auch beim cleanen erhalten bleibt. Jedoch wird eure Waffe dann auch mit den Grad4 oder Grad3 Steinen auf denen eure
Stats lauern ebenfalls wieder auf Grad 3 oder 4 sinken.

Viel Erfolg, macht kein scheiss und gradet lieber erst wenn ihr euch sicher seid dass ihr die Waffe auch lange tragen werdet.
Otiice


----------



## Imperial-Fist (17. November 2011)

Danke


----------

